# Batman's one weakness!



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

You know even though batman has bulletproof armor, cool gadgets and stuff.
Why didn't just shoot him in the mouth?
No bat armor there.
Also why didn't magneto in x-men just push professor xavier down the stairs?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 23, 2010)

I dunno, a shot in the mouth? That would take a pretty skilled marksman.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I dunno, a shot in the mouth? That would take a pretty skilled marksman.


 Or a shotgun.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 23, 2010)

Catwoman! I choose you!







It's super effective!


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I dunno, a shot in the mouth? That would take a pretty skilled marksman.


 like Deadshot? the one villain in DC who's _known_ for being a perfect marksman?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 24, 2010)

Cosmus said:


> like Deadshot? the one villain in DC who's _known_ for being a perfect marksman?


 
You mean the guy he pwnd in that one animatrix-ish thing?


----------



## Klaue (Sep 24, 2010)

Why diddn't they just make kryptonite bullets and shoot superman?


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

Klaue said:


> Why diddn't they just make kryptonite bullets and shoot superman?


 does "faster than a speeding bullet" ring a bell?



8-bit said:


> You mean the guy he pwnd in that one animatrix-ish thing?


right. because a specifically non-canon film is supposed to be an apt representation of a villain's powers.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it possible to kill Wolverine by separating his soul from his body?

When I was young I thought Batman's weakness was drugs since in the animated series he's always KOed by some gas or chemical.


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is it possible to kill Wolverine by separating his soul from his body?


 no. it'd just grow back.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 24, 2010)

Cosmus said:


> right. because a specifically non-canon film is supposed to be an apt representation of a villain's powers.


 
Well, the comics aren't experts at making a bit of sense.


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Well, the comics aren't experts at making a bit of sense.


 sure they are. you just need to know what to read. if you're looking for a decent storyline with Deadshot in it, you could read any of the Secret Six books, or Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2010)

Why doesn't Professor Xavier just stop time anytime someone goes to attack the X Men?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 24, 2010)

Cosmus said:


> no. it'd just grow back.


What if he was bound by some sort of magic and was put away somewhere? He'd still be alive but he couldn't do anything.
How about throwing him in the sun? He would be incinerated molecule by molecule, nothing left to regenerate.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 24, 2010)

Cosmus said:


> sure they are. you just need to know what to read. if you're looking for a decent storyline with Deadshot in it, you could read any of the Secret Six books, or Infinite Crisis.


 
oh, ok. Those damn alternate realities.


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why doesn't Professor Xavier just stop time anytime someone goes to attack the X Men?


as far as I know, Xavier can't stop time. he can temporarily cast a limited-area illusion to make it seem as if time has stopped, or paralyze enemies for a spell, but that's the limit of his powers.



lupinealchemist said:


> What if he was bound by some sort of  magic and was put away somewhere? He'd still be alive but he couldn't do  anything.
> How about throwing him in the sun? He would be incinerated molecule by molecule, nothing left to regenerate.


magicking and sun-throwing are a little excessive. wolverine could be  easily incapacitated with cryogenics or lack of oxygen. so throwing him  in the marianas trench or out into space could do the trick. or  telepathically rendering him a vegetable, but that would only be  temporary.


----------



## A10pex (Sep 24, 2010)

Or you could take him to a rehab center because he sounds like he's on crack or something all the time.


----------



## Ames (Sep 24, 2010)

Cosmus said:


> does "faster than a speeding bullet" ring a bell?


 
Kryptonite electromagnetic railgun projectiles?

Still a shitload more feasible than some of the other crap Lex Luthor's tried.


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Kryptonite electromagnetic railgun projectiles?
> 
> Still a shitload more feasible than some of the other crap Lex Luthor's tried.


true, true, but you have to give ol' baldy some credit. i mean, the guy's got his own trope for being so ludicrously unvillainous.



A10pex said:


> Or you could take him to a rehab center because he  sounds like he's on crack or something all the time.


he's not a crackhead, he's a canuck!


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Still a shitload more feasible than some of the other crap Lex Luthor's tried.


 





I would fucking hope so.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2010)

Cosmus said:


> as far as I know, Xavier can't stop time. he can temporarily cast a limited-area illusion to make it seem as if time has stopped, or paralyze enemies for a spell, but that's the limit of his powers.


 He stopped time in the X-men movie...number 2 I think? 

Either way, why wouldn't he just paralyze or cast the illusion to make it seem like time has stopped whenever the x men got attacked?


----------



## Taralack (Sep 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He stopped time in the X-men movie...number 2 I think?
> 
> Either way, why wouldn't he just paralyze or cast the illusion to make it seem like time has stopped whenever the x men got attacked?


 
Yeah I think it was 2. (damn I want to watch the X-Men movies again now)

You'd think at the very least he'd slow time.


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He stopped time in the X-men movie...number 2 I think?
> 
> Either way, why wouldn't he just paralyze or cast the illusion to make it seem like time has stopped whenever the x men got attacked?


 the X-Men movies aren't exactly true to comic continuity when it comes to powers.
and if every good guy could stop every bad guy in their tracks, there wouldn't be much of a plot.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Cosmus said:
> 
> 
> > does "faster than a speeding bullet" ring a bell?
> ...


 Or just paint the bullets grey - supi always lets "normal" bullets hit his chest


----------



## Riley (Sep 24, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> img
> 
> I would fucking hope so.


 





I think he just really likes cakes.  Besides, they could have had babies caged inside of them or something.  That would be pretty evil.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 24, 2010)

I think he'd be pretty fucked if you smacked him in the head with an axe.


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread reminds me of this. This is what every comic and cartoon should be like.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 24, 2010)

TrickyDick said:


> This thread reminds me of this. This is what every comic and cartoon should be like.


 crappy?


----------



## Matt (Sep 25, 2010)

I always thought his one weakness was bankruptcy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2010)

Batman's true weakness.


----------

